# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Folia aluminiowa - reakcje po zjedzeniu. odwdzięczę się za pomoc.

## karolina88

Witam!
Dzisiaj podczas szybkiego jedzenia kanapki zawinęło mi się gdzieś sreberko od folii aluminiowej i mimo wyczucia, że nie mogę czegoś pogryźć połknęłam to. Po zjedzeniu kanapki jakoś tak wzięłam folię i wyczułam, że to to samo czego nie mogłam pogryźć w kanapce. Pytania mam;

-jaki ma to wpływ na zdrowie i funkcjonowanie mózgu, bo głównie to jest dla mnie najważniejsze?

Pytam się, gdyż z tego co wiem aluminium ulega reakcjom z kwasami beztlenowymi w tym z kwasem solnym wydzielając coś (dokładnie nie wiem).

W zamian służę fachową radą w kwestii Linuxa, Sieci, Programowania lub najogólniej informatyki, gdyby ktoś miał jakiś problem/pytanie.

Pozdrawiam i Proszę o pomoc

----------


## Patryk86

Folia zostanie wydalona w całości.
Wprawdzie kwas solny roztwarza aluminium, ale taka ilość nie stanowi niebezpieczeństwa.
Więcej aluminium dostarcza się w postaci łatwo rozpuszczalnych soli w lekach przeciw zgadze, dostępnych powszechnie bez recepty i często reklamowanych, tkz. lekach zobojętniających, w których fosforan glinu lub inne związki glinu występują bardzo często.
Ponadto kwas solny w żołądku jest rozcieńczony (0,2 - 0,5%) a folia aluminiowa często jest dodatkowo pokryta poliuretanem, który jest bierny chemicznie.

----------


## karolina88

Dzięki Wielkie za fachową odpowiedź. Uspokoiłeś mnie.
Pozdrawiam

----------

